# Transferring Recorded content to new Drive



## ruralruss (Feb 5, 2010)

I know this has been discusses before but I searched and did not find it, so here it goes again.

I am upgrading my 211k EHD from 180GB to a 1TB. The problem is I want to copy over the recordings. This is what I think I have to do.

1) Select the Disconnect EHD Menu and then power down the 211 and remove the drive.

2) Connect the new drive and power up the 211. It should recognize it and format it.

3) Repeat step one.

4) Take both drives to a PC running Linux and copy the contents of the old drive to the new drive.

5) Hook the new drive up to the 211 and I am good to go.

Is This correct?

Russ


----------

